# Need a sub for the Faribault, MN area



## MM&L (Feb 17, 2012)

Please PM me if you are looking for work in the Faribault area, must have at least a 3/4 ton truck with an 8' or larger plow. Account would include townhome driveways, small roads, cul de sac and shoveling of sidewalks. We are looking for someone ASAP


----------

